# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: AT+CSMP

## nathan

با سلام خدمت دوستان كسي با فرمان at+csmp كار كرده؟ مخصوصاً سوال من در مورد پارامتر چهارم اونه؟؟؟؟

مثال:

at+csmp = 17,167,0,8

در اينجا 8 يعني چي و كلاً چه اعداد ديگري ميشه گذاشت و معنيش چيه؟

----------


## samirdev

تو این سایت یه توضیحاتی است البته به انگلیسی
http://www.smssolutions.net/tutorials/gsm/sendsmsat/

----------

